# My Last Minute Haunt 2013



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I literally just got started, uh yeah this will be my thread for my haunt this year . Anyway here is the first picture from my late start


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice start!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I like this! The ghoul in the tree is creepy. I'd love to have a tree like that to work with!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice start - look forward to seeing what else you come up with!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Time to kick it into high gear! I'm in the same boat...


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

like that- and the set-up below is such a teaser- send more pics!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good! And yes, more pics please


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

I am planning to post more pics soon, I
just been so busy working on all kinds of stuff.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Update, not even a quarter of the way done


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

That thing in the tree is awesome!!! Did you make that?


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Mill_Pond_Fright_Night said:


> That thing in the tree is awesome!!! Did you make that?


Yes I did make it, its basically a wood cross with a sheet on it and a mask


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

My progress teaser


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your teaser left me wanting more


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Status update: got sick with the flu
and now I am even further behind.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

oh no...feel better soon.


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Feeling better and back to working on my haunt


----------

